
Real scalability is hard, aka there are no silver bullets - yarapavan
http://scalability.org/2016/06/real-scalability-is-hard-aka-there-are-no-silver-bullets/
======
yarapavan
HN discussion that inspired this post -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11855594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11855594)

